

How I got 1 Million pageviews in 7 months - MrAlmostWrong
http://www.3by9.com/entry/how-drawar-got-1-million-pageviews-in-7-months/15

======
jacquesm
That works out to an average of less than 5000 per day. Not bad but also not
that great. The good news is that there is an increase in the number of
pageviews per day, so he seems to be on the right track but it's a long way to
go before you could really call it a success from a traffic point of view.

Pageviews as a goal is not too great a metric anyway, better things (that
result to some extent from pageviews) are turnover and conversion rates.

Just a few pageviews per day with a very high conversion rate (to paying
customers) is a lot more effective than to simply trying to maximize pageviews
alone.

I don't really understand the business model behind drawar, other than that it
is a web design and developer community, there does not seem to be any attempt
at monetizing that traffic (as far as I can see, maybe I'm wrong), which makes
it even harder to appreciate the increase in pageviews, after all that makes
it a hobby project (more pageviews -> more costs!) instead of a business. But
he's on the the right track and if he adds a businessmodel and quadruples the
number of pageviews he'll be able to pay for the hosting and have some money
left over.

~~~
Alex3917
"That works out to an average of less than 5000 per day. Not bad but also not
that great."

Depends how much each page view is worth. That could easily be bringing in
$10K+ per day depending on the business.

~~~
zepolen
I really doubt there is a website business out there getting 2 dollars per
_page view_.

~~~
Alex3917
Then why do you think there are people paying $40+ per click for traffic via
Google Ads?

~~~
jacquesm
Wow, they must have better websites than mine, averaging about $0.04 / click.

------
theDoug
The million is a serious milestone, but pageviews[1] are still a shallow
metric.

I wish him nothing but continued success, and his advice is spot-on, but I
also hope he'll care more for promoting things like the number of people an
item has been re-sent to from current readers, effects of efforts to encourage
repeat readership, or any other metric that comes from the actions of that
community. Dig deeper and segment your numbers, its well worth it!

[1] formerly known as 'hits' before people who do web analytics for a living
exposed it as How Idiots Track Stats.

~~~
goatforce5
A pageview consists of many hits.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
My pageview:hits ratio varies between 1:3 and 1:5, on a WP blog with minimal
images, FWIW.

------
Aaronontheweb
1 million pageviews is small potatoes in the grand scheme of things, but just
getting there for the first time is a still a big deal. Congrats, and I hope
this founder finds that the first million pageviews is the hardest million.

~~~
petercooper
1 million _per month_ , though, and you've got full-time (equivalent) income
potential (unless your site is in a low value niche). Heck, even half of that
will do for high value niches.

~~~
Aaronontheweb
Oh snap - I guess I shouldn't have tl;dr - ed. 1 million PV / month is
awesome.

------
raheemm
Congrats! What is your site built on?

------
huhtenberg
(offtopic) The white drop shadow under the body text is quite annoying.

